# Frankenstein Symphony



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Just for fun. Create your own Frankenstein Symphony using your favorite movements. Preferably from the same composer but, I guess anything goes. I'll start with an easy one.

Beethoven

1st Mv - 2nd Symphony
2nd Mv - 9th Symphony
3rd Mv - 7th Symphony
4th Mv - 5th Symphony
5th Mv - 6th Symphony


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

What a great idea! The Hybrid symphony! Need to get my thinking cap on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's my 'perfect' *Beethoven* symphony:

1st movement: 9th Symphony;
2nd movement : 9th Symphony;
3rd movement: 9th symphony;
4th movement: *Große Fuge*, Op.133 (suitably transposed).


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Schubert

1st Mv - 8th Symphony
2nd Mv - 5th Symphony
3rd Mv - 9th Symphony
4th Mv - 5th Symphony


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Here's my 'perfect' *Beethoven* symphony:
> 
> 1st movement: 9th Symphony;
> 2nd movement : 9th Symphony;
> ...


The interesting thing is that the Grosse Fuge is already in the same key as the third movement, B-flat major....


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> The interesting thing is that the Grosse Fuge is already in the same key as the third movement, B-flat major....


At parts, it seems as if it's going to just break into the 4th movement.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

scratchgolf said:


> At parts, it seems as if it's going to just break into the 4th movement.


Well, the finale of Beethoven's Ninth does have fugal sections, and sections in the key of B-flat major, so it's not surprising.

Anyway, I suppose I should give an answer, and everyone expects me to choose Mahler, but I just can't break up one of his symphonies like that, so I'll have a go at Bruckner instead.

I. Symphony No. 4 First Movement (E-flat)
II. Symphony No. 6 Second Movement (F)
III. Symphony No. 9 Scherzo (D minor)
IV. Symphony No. 8 Finale (C minor->C major)


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Mahler*

I. Symphony No. 3, first movt. (33 mins)
II. Symphony No. 7, scherzo (10 mins)
III. Symphony No. 5, Adagietto (11 mins)
IV. Symphony No. 2, finale (35 mins)

I think the contrast between the calm ending of the Adagietto and that huge cry of despair that opens the finale of No. 2 would be spectacular!

*Tchaikovsky*

I. Manfred, first movt. (16 mins)
II. Symphony No. 1, slow movt. (11 mins)
III. Symphony No. 4, pizzicato movt. (5 mins)
IV. Symphony No. 6, finale (11 mins)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Here's my 'perfect' *Beethoven* symphony:
> 
> 1st movement: 9th Symphony;
> 2nd movement : 9th Symphony;
> ...


I would like that. Nothing like the "brotherhood motif" expressed in the warm, welcoming Grosse Fuge.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven:

1st movement: Pastorale
2nd movement: Pastorale
3rd movement: Pastorale
4th movement: pastorale
5th movement 4th movement of 7th symphony.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Well, the finale of Beethoven's Ninth does have fugal sections, and sections in the key of B-flat major, so it's not surprising.


That's right.

Mahlerian then wrote, scandalously (!): _Anyway, I suppose I should give an answer, and everyone expects me to choose Mahler, but I just can't break up one of his symphonies like that, so I'll have a go at Bruckner instead_.

To which I reply: What? You can do that to Anton and not Gustav? Are you a monster? Just you wait, Mahlerian, I'll come back at you (a bit later) with my new, latest and improved hybrid Mahler symphony. Hah!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I would like that. Nothing like the "brotherhood motif" expressed in the warm, welcoming Grosse Fuge.


The "Ode" melody is not so far removed from the dotted fugue's opening as we might expect!
In musicological terms, this is called _schnapps-talk_.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Shostakovitch*

I love this.

This is thrown together real quick so I will probably change my mind in a few hours.

Shostakovitch:

1. First Movement 4th.
2. First Movement 11th.
3. Second Movement 10th.
4. Fourth Movement 5th.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Well, the finale of Beethoven's Ninth does have fugal sections, and sections in the key of B-flat major, so it's not surprising.


Someone told me once that a friend of Beethoven's pointed out the similarities between the Fuge and the 4th of the 9th. His response: "I just don't hear it."


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll go with a small one from Mozart.
1st Movement Adagio- Allegro Spiritoso - 'Linz' 
2nd Movement- Andante - 'Prague'
3rd Movement Minuet and trio - symphony 40
4th Movement - Presto - 'Haffner'

And a Brahms Hybrid
1st Movement - 4th Symphony
2nd movement - 2nd Symphony
3rd movement - 3rd symphony
4th movement - 1st symphony


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

scratchgolf said:


> Just for fun. Create your own Frankenstein Symphony using your favorite movements. Preferably from the same composer but, I guess anything goes. I'll start with an easy one.
> 
> Beethoven
> 
> ...


Sorry, it ain't a Frankenstein if you've robbed but one grave and pillaged parts from but one cadaver.

... and kinda already done, and beyond brilliantly well. Just as in the novel, this is a strikingly handsome and intelligent creature: unlike the novel, the creature is showing no signs of degeneration some forty-five years after it was created 
Luciano Berio ~ Sinfonia, 3rd Movement









Top _that!_


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Let's try this with Sibelius:

1st Movement: 2nd Symphony-Movement 1
2nd Movement: 5th Symphony-Movement 1
3rd Movement: 4th Symphony-Movement 3
4th Movement: 7th Symphony-All of it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Schumann 1
Schumann 4
Schumann 2
Schumann 3


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Schumann
1st - 3
2nd - 4
3rd - 2
(intro to 4th mov - 4 just coz it's so friggen awesome)
(4th - 3)
Last - 2

Brahms
1st - 3
2nd - 1
3rd - 3
4th - 1

Beethoven
1st - 7
slow - 3
scherzo - 9
4th - 7

Tchaik
1st - 6 or Manfred
2nd - 5
3rd - 4
4th - 6


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

You know a Frankenstein symphony actually exists... 

Anyway, I've done this in my head many times. And even though I find it atrocious to even imagine a 9th torn apart, let's do the Beethoven creature, with no tonal or thematic coherence whatsoever:

1. 9th 
2. 7th
3. 7th
4. 3rd (because the 9th's only makes sense after the 9th's 1, 2 and 3)


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Can I paste together some Bruckner scherzi? How about all of them in one massive 9 movment scherzo symphony?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I read of a late-night classical DJ who for years played synthetic Haydn symphonies by mixing disparate movements. Nobody ever called to complain.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, I'll make one for Beethoven as well. Frankenstein has never been such a glorious creation.

I. Beethoven 5 - 1 
II. Beethoven 7 - 2
III. Beethoven 9 - 2
IV. Beethoven 3 - 1


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*Sibelius "Macro-Symphony" (almost):*

1st Movement (44 minutes): 
section 1 - 1st Symphony Mov. 1
section 2 - 4th Symphony Mov. 1
section 3 - 2nd Symphony Mov. 1
section 4 - 5th Symphony Mov. 1

2nd Movement (24 minutes):
section 1 - 6th Symphony Mov. 1
section 2 - 4th Symphony Mov. 3
section 3 - 6th Symphony Mov. 3

3rd Movement (35 minutes): 
section 1 - 5th Symphony Mov. 3
section 2 - 7th Symphony.

All sections within a movement are played attacca.

Approximate duration : 1h 43min :tiphat:
(about as long as Mahler's Symphony No.3 when it is played at a slow tempo)


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

DeepR said:


> Ok, I'll make one for Beethoven as well. Frankenstein has never been such a glorious creation.
> 
> I. Beethoven 5 - 1
> II. Beethoven 7 - 2
> ...


This one started to shape up well until the finale! Only a finale from the 5th, 7th or 9th could be used to top a monster of this magnitude.


----------

